# H.I.D's



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

hey, i was wanting to buy a hid kit from hidexpress.com. it comes with the bulbs and everything, i wanted to go with the 6000k kit(aqua blue), question is, will i need anything else... or should i go with the kit that hidplanet.com sells, they include projectors(do i need those) and they like similar prices.. i think that putting one of those projectors into liu's headlights would be cool, but do i need the projector? what are the pros and cons of having the projector...also, I REALLY WANT IT TO LOOK LIKE THE CAR CAME WITH THE H.I.D. also, if i got the projectors, i wouldnt need a ballast rite? and if i didnt get the ballast, or the projector, what would it look like(remember, i am going to stick these in liuspeeds "JDM" headlights(clear) :hal:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

try liu himself, or asleepz, they both know more about HIDs than anyone here.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> hey, i was wanting to buy a hid kit from hidexpress.com. it comes with the bulbs and everything, i wanted to go with the 6000k kit(aqua blue), question is, will i need anything else... or should i go with the kit that hidplanet.com sells, they include projectors(do i need those) and they like similar prices.. i think that putting one of those projectors into liu's headlights would be cool, but do i need the projector? what are the pros and cons of having the projector...also, I REALLY WANT IT TO LOOK LIKE THE CAR CAME WITH THE H.I.D. also, if i got the projectors, i wouldnt need a ballast rite? and if i didnt get the ballast, or the projector, what would it look like(remember, i am going to stick these in liuspeeds "JDM" headlights(clear) :hal:


first of all you want the 6000 K kit.. that fine.. 

the kit SHOULD come with bulbs and ballast if it is an aftermarket plug and play kit.

the kit that HID PLANET sells that include projectors the full kit you wont need any bulbs or ballast for they come with it but just the projectors bulbs and ballast you hafta get on your own.

and since your going to be using the Crystal Clear headlights and want a more OEM look i recommend buying some kind of BEZELS that would fit the size of your projector and get some kind of backing to make it look flush.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no offence liu but when you had your HID in your lights they didnt quite look right (though they light the night up) they hardly looked stock. if i may, i would suggest fitting them into the halo's. the chrome halos because most stock headlights (save the new cavy headlights) are chrome. and if you dont want it super shiny you could open them up and spray the chrome parts with silver instead (chrome but with a matte'r finish/flater) with out ballest your HID will not work. the ballest is what "changes" normal light to HID.

here is a pic of a "bezel" for an HID projector 
projector with the bezal on.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> no offence liu but when you had your HID in your lights they didnt quite look right (though they light the night up) they hardly looked stock. if i may, i would suggest fitting them into the halo's. the chrome halos because most stock headlights (save the new cavy headlights) are chrome. and if you dont want it super shiny you could open them up and spray the chrome parts with silver instead (chrome but with a matte'r finish/flater) with out ballest your HID will not work. the ballest is what "changes" normal light to HID.
> 
> here is a pic of a "bezel" for an HID projector
> projector with the bezal on.


pete i know it dont look quite right and trust me i dont need your suggestions for i have a few tricks up my sleeves. i dont appreciate how you come on here telling me crap like fitting into halos etc.. that jes not appreciated here with me man. you should really read his post about the question about him fitting the projectors into the crystal headlights.. if that what he wants then so be it and also there are MORE than one style of projectors and MORE than one style of bezels... you hafta know where to look and from what car.
and the ballast dont change normal light to hid's it the gas that is the difference.. xenon gas burns brighter when ignited than the halogens therfore the ballast is only there to help ignite the gas within that bulb. the ebay kits that say change your halogen to hid are fake they only use the ballast to increase the wattage of the halogen therefore making life shorter for the halogens but still wont create the same look as the HID.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i didnt mean anything at all by what i said, i was just saying it didnt quite look stock, it is still really cool, i dont even have HID so i dont think i could very well put you down. i was just saying if he wanted the instal to look more stock/OEM the halos may be the way to go with that because i have heard YOU say the audi bits fit in nicly. and the bezal i posted was just an example to show what you were talking about, i was looking for the one off a BMW 5 series but thats the first one i found and figured it was good enough to simply use as an example. i suppose i have more learning to do. my bad. trust me man im not putting you down, your the only one i trust for HID info and im sure im speaking for the rest of us as well. :cheers:


> the ebay kits that say change your halogen to hid are fake they only use the ballast to increase the wattage of the halogen therefore making life shorter for the halogens but still wont create the same look as the HID.


^that i do know though.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

like i said earlier pete.. i do have a few tricks up my sleeves.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> like i said earlier pete.. i do have a few tricks up my sleeves.


i can only imagine :cheers:


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> like i said earlier pete.. i do have a few tricks up my sleeves.


Uh oh, first your fighting, now your flirting....oh wait, you didn't mean it like that, let me go get my mind, it's in the gutter.... :givebeer: :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

matcapir said:


> Uh oh, first your fighting, now your flirting....oh wait, you didn't mean it like that, let me go get my mind, it's in the gutter.... :givebeer: :thumbup:


you sick sick little boy :thumbdwn:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> the kit that HID PLANET sells that include projectors the full kit you wont need any bulbs or ballast for they come with it but just the projectors bulbs and ballast you hafta get on your own.


okay wtf?? so do i need the ballast if i get the projecotrs, no rite?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You need a ballast for any HID setup.

What Liu meant is that you wouldn't have to buy anything else. It's a FULL kit.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> You need a ballast for any HID setup.
> 
> What Liu meant is that you wouldn't have to buy anything else. It's a FULL kit.


what i meant is if you just buy the projectors only you will need d2s bulbs and ballast.


if you buy the full kit from hid planet.. you wont need anything else cuz it already included.

and then for the record if you want to use the crystal clear headlights just might as well buy mine  :thumbup:


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

all you need is the ballast, ignitor, and bulb. make sure you specify the base size (you want H4s). oh and a bunch of zipties to make it look clean. if you want pics of 5k or 8k kit in the crystal clear headlights i'll post em. btw my 8k kit looks just like my bro's acura's HIDs. 6000k wont be as purple, more of a white with slight blue tint.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

yo jlee, post your pics, those would be some help, didnt really like liu's headlites, lited up good, but didnt look too good.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> yo jlee, post your pics, those would be some help, didnt really like liu's headlites, lited up good, but didnt look too good.


you can always change the back shielding :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

that was my #1 complaint. it just looked like a peice of one of those heat pans for an oven lol. if you found something differant (dont ask me i have been rattling my brain tryong to think of something differant and i cant) but them it would look good. maybe a peice of lexan with some mirror tint to make it look chrome then put a projector bezal over it? idk just an idea.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> that was my #1 complaint. it just looked like a peice of one of those heat pans for an oven lol. if you found something differant (dont ask me i have been rattling my brain tryong to think of something differant and i cant) but them it would look good. maybe a peice of lexan with some mirror tint to make it look chrome then put a projector bezal over it? idk just an idea.


ya originally i wanted a flush chrome peice but couldnt find any.. so i went with a shattered glass look sorta.


----------

